# Dash Camaros



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The new Dash Camaros for AFX are in and they are a nice addition to anyones collection.Great racing body,they can take a beating.Wish I could say that about my TM.Thats another story.I have what ever you need.Tom
[email protected]


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> The new Dash Camaros for AFX are in and they are a nice addition to anyones collection.Great racing body,they can take a beating.Wish I could say that about my TM.Thats another story.I have what ever you need.Tom
> [email protected]


 
Chassis one up and let's have a side view, if you could. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Chassis one up and let's have a side view, if you could. :thumbsup:


 thats what I'd like to see
that solid black one looks killer mean!


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Awsome Camaro's Tom.But how about a 71 GTO convertible!!!!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Tom - sent you an email*

looking forward to your reply.

Bob Jones


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

AFX ! Is that your Goat? OMG I love that ! That is the same color as my 1981 T/A but man this is a GOAT and a friggin ragtop too? Tell me , what lies beneath that beautiful hood ? Details, details Please !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

afxcrazy said:


> Awsome Camaro's Tom.But how about a 71 GTO convertible!!!!


I want to marry this car *NOW !*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Look at that yard! IT'S SO GREEN!!!!! Is that your yard?

Rich


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

afxcrazy said:


> Awsome Camaro's Tom.But how about a 71 GTO convertible!!!!


I will trade you my mint in box Ice Cream Truck for it. NICE CAR


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Doba,I'll have a few pics on tonight.Tom


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Beep Beep,Hope you're coming to the show.Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Beep Beep,Hope you're coming to the show.Tom


Sorry to say It won't happen this year. Need to save my gas money for slotcar bodies that keep coming out! :freak: 

Great looking Camaros! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

She's an all original numbers matching 400,400 trany with a 355 12 bolt posi.
Frame off restored a few years back.71 gto converts were rare only around 611 made.
Not worth allot GTO's values drop after 1970.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> Chassis one up and let's have a side view, if you could. :thumbsup:


BUMP :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I should get mine soon and will post pics if nobody else does. Let's be clear, we all want to see what the wheel clearance and ride height look like on the finished product. None of the pictures posted so far give it up, which makes us wonder what we're not seeing.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> I should get mine soon and will post pics if nobody else does. Let's be clear, we all want to see what the wheel clearance and ride height look like on the finished product. None of the pictures posted so far give it up, which makes us wonder what we're not seeing.


The wheel clearance and ride height are excellent. I posted these pics on Hobbytalk I believe right after the prototypes were received. The production cars are the same excellent ride height and wheel clearance.

I'll chassis a few up later tonight and show you our cars, and then a pic or two of the 'high-water' AW product as a comparison...

But in the meantime, here again are the pics of the prototypes on 3 different chassis: Magnatrac, SRT and G3 with body clip.

Dan


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Perfect! Fit them all. Way to go Lenny!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*production pics on chassis*

our cars on a Magnatrac, G3 and SRT. A pic with an AW red Camaro is provided as a reference to ride height


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks much! Looking good!!!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very Nice Stance! Other than 4 predominant body colors shown, will others be available?
I'm thinking green, orange & red to match lane colors for IROC track set-ups. As an 
alternate, the solid white bodies will be painted. Again, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> our cars on a Magnatrac, G3 and SRT. A pic with an AW red Camaro is provided as a reference to ride height


Sweet!!! please do 1969 dodge charger or any mopar that will fit on g3, srt, afx!!! 

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Dyno,You don't have to paint a white one.I have them in kit form so you just have to put the rear bumper on and the windshield in.Tom 
[email protected]


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I hope there are plenty of these at the 11/9 event in Highland Indiana. I'll get four for sure.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

TK,I can ship you the Camaros.I dont think Bob Beers and myself are going to go to the show this time.It cost $500.00 in gas last time and its more expensive now.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Tom, I understand. I sent you an email.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I got my Camaros today. Very, very well done. As all the pics so far have shown, they do sit very nicely on the chassis and are very secure. I know these were not designed as a lightweight racing shell, but they are not bad at all in that department. They weigh in around 4.16 grams versus 3.18 grams for the original AFX and 4.22 grams for the AutoWorld Camaro. Since the extra weight is primarily due to extra thickness in the sides, the COG is nice and low, and there is very little rear overhang, these should still be pretty decent racing bodies. The toughness of the Dash bodies makes them well suited for racing. Very clever body mounting scheme. If some other brands had stumbled on that idea we wouldn't need an Off-Road-Ready Sedan slot car category...

I tried SRT, SG+, Aurora Magnatraction, JLXT, and G3 chassis and all fit very well. Some of the AWXT chassis with the massive free play in the front axle hole will result in some front tire rub, but that's a chassis issue. 

Finally having a nice looking, good fitting, and rugged Camaro body to mount on my Tomy and BSRT chassis makes a world of difference to me. 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

my gram scale must be whacked, 'cuz mine says 2.8 grams...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Your scale is probably off a bit. I've been weighing my race cars for a while now and I get very close to the same readings on three different scales that I have access to. I also have a calibrated reference weight for my personal scale.

I looked at the advertised weight for the RaceMasters GT40, which Steve said was 3.62 to 3.67 grams and I measure 3.66 grams on my scale. Just for grins, the somewhat similar looking AutoWorld Ford GT is 5.00 grams, some of which is due to the plastic insert for the lighted headlights option.

I'm impressed that your new Camaro comes within half a gram of the RaceMasters GT40 since they obviously went to some lengths to bring the GT40 body in on the light side for a closed wheel body. Not bad.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

It sure looks like Dan did a nice job on these. Thanks for the review AFX. As usual you provide a lot of useful info. I will look forward to getting some of these. Dave.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

SG+ front tires rub on two of the four I bought. Turbos, SRTs and X-Tractions fit well.

Overall, the body shape and paint jobs look nice but the black and silver one I got has 3 scuffs on the top that don't rub out and the yellow and black one has a couple of very small red spots. I'll be racing them and the scuffs will no doubt be joined by others soon enough but some guys might be bummed to pay $11 for a painted plastic body and have it arrive with blemishes. Not sure how red paint specks got on a yellow and black body. Just my luck I guess... 

Anyway, I'm likely to buy at least a couple more if I see them at the Midwest show in November. They sit nice and low on the X-Traction chassis and seem good for racing.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> SG+ front tires rub on two of the four I bought. Turbos, SRTs and X-Tractions fit well.
> 
> Overall, the body shape and paint jobs look nice but the black and silver one I got has 3 scuffs on the top that don't rub out and the yellow and black one has a couple of very small red spots. I'll be racing them and the scuffs will no doubt be joined by others soon enough but some guys might be bummed to pay $11 for a painted plastic body and have it arrive with blemishes. Not sure how red paint specks got on a yellow and black body. Just my luck I guess...
> 
> Anyway, I'm likely to buy at least a couple more if I see them at the Midwest show in November. They sit nice and low on the X-Traction chassis and seem good for racing.


You know, public forums are really great, but if you have a problem with one of our products, it sure would be nice to get an email first and allow us to fix the issue before you broadcast negativity all over the internet.

With that said, we try to produce a product that looks great and performs great. If you have a problem with anything you've bought from me, please return it for an exchange or refund.

Thank you for the opportunity to address and fix this problem.

Dan


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

afxcrazy said:


> She's an all original numbers matching 400,400 trany with a 355 12 bolt posi.
> Frame off restored a few years back.71 gto converts were rare only around 611 made.
> Not worth allot GTO's values drop after 1970.


Well I could trade you some slots for her ? LOL Nice Goat did you do the work or did a shop do it, both? It's the same color as my Trans Am and blue is my favorite anyway so I love this car.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ALL of the dash bodies That I have bought (50+) are perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*A question?*

Does Dash have the door line correct where AW messed it up?
(At the top rear of the door...)
I can't tell from the pictures...

Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Does Dash have the door line correct where AW messed it up?
> (At the top rear of the door...)
> I can't tell from the pictures...
> 
> Scott


and if we don't????


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*sigh*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Theyre ok but that A pillar is a bit thick . Could lower the A W version .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> and if we don't????


Then we won't buy it


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> *sigh*


"*sigh*", ---- what???? Is it that painful of a question?

Really, if we screwed it up, what??? These have been out for over a month and you don't have one. Obviously you hadn't rushed out to buy one when they were first released. Would a comprehensive critique of whether we screwed up the body line or not change your mind?

*sigh*

probably not...

Honestly, because of a number of factors, the economy not being the least of them, this next 6 months will probably be our last. At least in this scale. Our customer base of old HO guys is dying off. I can only cut production so much before the factory gets in my face about minimum order quantities. And what I get from people on this board are 'same old mistakes, change factories', or 'gee, do you think that the door line is EXACTLY like the actual model, or did Dash screw THIS up too??'.

Try as we might, we just can't make you guys happy. So we're going to stop trying. It's an uphill battle with many of you on this board.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> our cars on a Magnatrac, G3 and SRT. A pic with an AW red Camaro is provided as a reference to ride height


Front wheel well looks off too , would really like a good front 3/4 shot of it


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Then we won't buy it


so no one buys it if it's right, and no one buys it if it's wrong... I might as well just release a melted blob of plastic and save a whole bunch of tooling costs because the end result is the same...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Front wheel well looks off too , would really like a good front 3/4 shot of it


The front wheel is dead on. You want to take more shots at this car???


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly, because of a number of factors, the economy not being the least of them, this next 6 months will probably be our last. At least in this scale. Our customer base of old HO guys is dying off. I can only cut production so much before the factory gets in my face about minimum order quantities. And what I get from people on this board are 'same old mistakes, change factories', or 'gee, do you think that the door line is EXACTLY like the actual model, or did Dash screw THIS up too??'.

Try as we might, we just can't make you guys happy. So we're going to stop trying. It's an uphill battle with many of you on this board.

[/QUOTE]

Customer base of HO cusstomers is dying off because of the product , instead of blaming the economy maybe try some of those suggestions up there ! I'm sorry about your production but I'm not paying money to buy something I don't like .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> The front wheel us dead on. You want to take more shots at this car???


Just did Wheel well looks off , sorry !


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Customer base of HO cusstomers is dying off because of the product , instead of blaming the economy maybe try some of those suggestions up there ! I'm sorry about your production but I'm not paying money to buy something I don't like .


So you're saying that AW, Tyco, TOMY and Dash are ALL creating inferior products and killing off the HO segment of the hobby??? Wrongo, bucko... The customer base is shrinking, and has been for years. You really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Just did Wheel well looks off , sorry !


Get one in your hands, mount it up and see for yourself. I've already extended a money back offer on this board earlier. Yes, it covers postage. See for yourself. Do you even have any of our bodies????


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually I do have some of your bodies. I just feel this one is off, the same way I felt your 69 Chevelle rear quarter was curved the wrong way . I like Tomy and AW products by the way and buy a lot of them. I'm simply saying , myself and otheres won't spend money on something we don't like is all. Economy has nothing to do with it. this is my Hobby and I buy what I want.
I liked Tyco stuff too but Haven't seen anything new from em in awhile. Never said they were killing off the Hobby, but if they made nice stuff then I would buy it. Look at Tomys stuff . There Gt 40's are great I buy them all the time and I'll by the new ones too. Don't be so sensitive it was just a statement , these are toys , after all.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Actually I do have some of your bodies. I just feel this one is off, the same way I felt your 69 Chevelle rear quarter was curved the wrong way . I like Tomy and AW products by the way and buy a lot of them. I'm simply saying , myself and otheres won't spend money on something we don't like is all. Economy has nothing to do with it. this is my Hobby and I buy what I want.
> I liked Tyco stuff too but Haven't seen anything new from em in awhile. Never said they were killing off the Hobby, but if they made nice stuff then I would buy it. Look at Tomys stuff . There Gt 40's are great I buy them all the time and I'll by the new ones too. Don't be so sensitive it was just a statement , these are toys , after all.


Curved the 'wrong' way??? The 69 Chevelle rear quarter is almost dead on as well. And the economy doesn't have anything to do with what you spend money on? That's a new one... 

And plainly and bluntly, I would put any of our products up against AW and we'd win nearly every time. I guess we should paint our bumpers and make all of our bodies over 5 grams each and mount them up too high...

These are toys, but these are also my living. I take ALL these statements seriously.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Curved the 'wrong' way??? The 69 Chevelle rear quarter is almost dead on as well. And the economy doesn't have anything to do with what you spend money on? That's a new one...
> 
> And plainly and bluntly, I would put any of our products up against AW and we'd win nearly every time. I guess we should paint our bumpers and make all of our bodies over 5 grams each and mount them up too high...
> 
> These are toys, but these are also my living. I take ALL these statements seriously.


It's not a personal attack. Having owned a 69 Chevelle I think you should go back and check the dead on ness of yours, Buddy ! Sorry it ain't right :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> The front wheel is dead on. You want to take more shots at this car???


Yeah for 1/43 scale !


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> It's not a personal attack. Having owned a 69 Chevelle I think you should go back and check the dead on ness of yours, Buddy ! Sorry it ain't right :thumbsup:


Uh, yeah it is... You talk about MEV. Look at HIS 69 Chevelle and tell me where you get off knocking ours. His looks like a hatchback...


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Uh, yeah it is... You talk about MEV. Look at HIS 69 Chevelle and tell me where you get off knocking ours. His looks like a hatchback...


I am not talking about his Chevelle I am talking about ... yours ! I wasn't knocking it either just saying it's rear quarter is wrong !


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> I am not talking about his Chevelle I am talking about ... yours ! I wasn't knocking it either just saying it's rear quarter is wrong !


Do yourself a favor and look at a real Chevelle, our Chevelle and a MEV Chevelle. You'll see that our rear panel is nearly dead on.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Do yourself a favor and look at a real Chevelle, our Chevelle and a MEV Chevelle. You'll see that our rear panel is nearly dead on.


You mean DEAD WRONG ! I don't need to look at MEVS! I am not talking about MEVS I am talking about the Dash 69 Chevelle


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Do yourself a favor and look at a real Chevelle, our Chevelle and a MEV Chevelle. You'll see that our rear panel is nearly dead on.


I owned a real 69 > I have the pics in front of me . You should have used a real 1969 Chevelle for reference instead of Memory


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey you guys....*

Dan & Scott,

This has nothing to do with your post but, I am hungry now.

I like French Toast with lots of sryup...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Bob...Now this is entertainment...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Dan & Scott,
> 
> This has nothing to do with your post but, I am hungry now.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm gonna grab a snack my self !


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> I owned a real 69 > I have the pics in front of me . You should have used a real 1969 Chevelle for reference instead of Memory


Scott, you're blind. 

I like blueberry Eggos. My daughter likes the regular.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Scott, you're blind.
> 
> I like blueberry Eggos. My daughter likes the regular.


My kids like pancakes I prefer waffles


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> You mean DEAD WRONG ! I don't need to look at MEVS! I am not talking about MEVS I am talking about the Dash 69
> 
> Chevelle


Well, I'm talking about Dash compared to someone else who makes the same car. So buck up, bubba...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> My kids like pancakes I prefer waffles


2, 3 or 4 per serving?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Well, I'm talking about Dash compared to someone else who makes the same car. So buck up, bubba...


Tell you what , if you think your Chevelle is right , Fine. I'll order one from you . would you prefer I pay with money , or can I use something that looks close to it?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Tell you what , if you think your Chevelle is right , Fine. I'll order one from you . would you prefer I pay with money , or can I use something that looks close to it?


LOL!!! I thought you said you already had one?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> 2, 3 or 4 per serving?


One for me one for each of my daughters, and for you ......?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> LOL!!! I thought you said you already had one?


No I have some other ones. I see what the probelem is now, You may need glasses Cause I never said I had one. I wanted to buy one but that quarter panel.........


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> One for me one for each of my daughters, and for you ......?


Just 2.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> No I have some other ones. I see what the probelem is now, You may need glasses Cause I never said I had one. I wanted to buy one but that quarter panel.........


My bad. I misread this to say that you had my Chevelle



ScottD961 said:


> Actually I do have some of your bodies. I just feel this one is off, the same way I felt your 69 Chevelle rear quarter was curved the wrong way .


Actually I DO need glasses. Getting old is a b##ch.

Tell you what. Email me your address at [email protected] and I'll be more than happy to send you a few samples. Then you can tell me where the roofline needs to be corrected.

Seriously.

Dan


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Just 2.


 No problem I cook and bake too so I make my own waffles. The girls love em ! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Ahhh... Can ya feel the love!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Ahhh... Can ya feel the love!


Just a healthy exchange of ideas, and now possibly cooking recipes!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> Just a healthy exchange of ideas, and now possibly cooking recipes!!!


Honestly < I got some good ones! Let me know where your interest lies and I'll PM you some !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

No way man ! Getting old just plain stinks ! Just turned 47 and I constantl have to watch this diabetes thing ! Now thats a pain !


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Honestly < I got some good ones! Let me know where your interest lies and I'll PM you some !


I have nothing to give back but my wife makes some awesome Chicken Parmigiana and a killer recipe for chili!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> No way man ! Getting old just plain stinks ! Just turned 47 and I constantl have to watch this diabetes thing ! Now thats a pain !


I'm 51 soon, and my mom had diabetes. And my wifes mom had diabetes. So I watch my daughter closely 'cuz so far she's OK.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> I'm 51 soon, and my mom had diabetes. And my wifes mom had diabetes. So I watch my daughter closely 'cuz so far she's OK.


Yeah you gotta watch that cause it seems to jump from generation to generation , Hoping my two never get it.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pass the syrup please...*

Like sands in the Hour glass these are the DAYS of our lives....slot car moments like these are great. 

Bob...French Toast...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> I have nothing to give back but my wife makes some awesome Chicken Parmigiana and a killer recipe for chili!!


Cool Hey you ever make Veal Picata ( Spelling ) ? You can make it with turkey and it tastes the same :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This just pops into my mind now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duwz5y4jONE

Bob...can you feel it...zilla


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Any one else feel violated? Couldn't some of this been done via PM rather than in front of the children? 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I did not do the work.I wish I had the skill!!
I waited three years to give it to a guy on LI who does one Pontiac a year in his shop.
The sad part is I'm so busy with the usual stuff I only drive once or twice a year.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

afxcrazy said:


> I did not do the work.I wish I had the skill!!
> I waited three years to give it to a guy on LI who does one Pontiac a year in his shop.
> The sad part is I'm so busy with the usual stuff I only drive once or twice a year.


Don't apologize , you enjoy it , thats all that matters ! Simply beautiful job !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

PD2 said:


> Any one else feel violated? Couldn't some of this been done via PM rather than in front of the children?
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


Would have been fine with me, I was only making an observation. I have Dash products just felt it was off in front. Same with AW but I buy his products too.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I for one like the dash products and own many,it would be a shame to lose him in ho scale.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

We won't Brownie He said last night he is working on a new Caddy. This one has an interior ! Cool huh?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nice Goat! Better to have someone else do work you can live with happily for years to come than go the quick gratification route.

You know, I have some original T jets that are great representations of the real cars, others that just didn't come off as well. I still like em. As long as somebody isn't trying to put one over on me, I appreciate the effort. 

Thanks for the honest dialogue and for not picking up the marbles and going home - this is a forum, not Oprah, although when you guys start swapping recipes I wonder if you got a hold of the TM's hormone pills by mistake LMFAO....


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL ! Hey Splitter I told you man I sent the TM packing ! LOL Sent her meds with her too ! Good one though .


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I happen to like the DASH products and have bought quite a few from Dan.And if i ever had a problem witht them,Then Dan was more than willing to make good on them.I would hate to see Dan abandon the ho hobby.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

mopar78 said:


> I happen to like the DASH products and have bought quite a few from Dan.And if i ever had a problem witht them,Then Dan was more than willing to make good on them.I would hate to see Dan abandon the ho hobby.


Read post 84 & 85 again.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Don't freat, If Dash every gets out, or Tommy tom Lowe, I would rob the bank to get the funds to pick up where they left off.
Chinese people can copy anything, if you buy enough from them....maybe we should send joez, so he can make chat more often and actually stay on, while "copy joez" is tending to the TQ (track manager was promoter to TRACK QUEEN).


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats a great idea !


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Cranky Old Women*

Man,I go away for a couple of days and a war breaks out.I just picked up some Mydol for you guys.I go to alot of shows and believe me the only thing that has save the HO scale is the less expensive cars by Dash,AW and to a little more expensive level Tomy and Life Like.Bob ,Danny and myself have been doing these shows for 20 years.You wouldn't believe the money we pulled in at some of these shows.Back then most of the people were collectors.Racers didn't want to spend $40,$50 on a t-jet and wreck it.Collectors usually didn't race.Bob Beers just found out 2 weeks ago that these cars could race around a track.Good thing he bought that t-bird.Then all of a sudden the Super Collectors were spending crazy money to get whatever was needed.Racers stopped buying,the collectors with families weren't going to let their kids race a $500.00 t-jet or Vibe Black Hot Rod.So what little kid do you know would rather look at the car on the shelf than race it.Then comes Dash with this (I hate to say it) Brillant idea to make the Hot Rods and Super mods in black and different colors.$10 You cant beat .It doesnt hurt as much when they hit the wall.$10 vs $500.00 Dash and AW have brought the crowds back to the shows because of the less expensive cars.Some times the cars aren't perfect down to the last detail and Dan will tell you how many times we have argued (he's afraid of me)about certain details on projects and colors.So all I can add is that Dash and Aw do the best they can and hope they will satisfy their customers.I know Dan is passionate to these cars.If they make something that the customer doesnt like,then it's their right like Scott expressed,not to buy it.I dont sell the $ amounts I used to but I sell more cars and meet more people than ever before.If you want the best deal send a little kid to buy from me.It's more like a social event for me ,Bob and Danny,Carl and Kevin than anything else.
I 'M GOING TO CARLISLE FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS,SO BEHAVE. Tom Stumpf


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hay Tom I'm heading to Carlisile myself first thing in the AM.
So stay away from the 71/72 GTO parts.I call dibbs!!!!!
Eddie.K


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Man,I go away for a couple of days and a war breaks out.I just picked up some Mydol for you guys.I go to alot of shows and believe me the only thing that has save the HO scale is the less expensive cars by Dash,AW and to a little more expensive level Tomy and Life Like.Bob ,Danny and myself have been doing these shows for 20 years.You wouldn't believe the money we pulled in at some of these shows.Back then most of the people were collectors.Racers didn't want to spend $40,$50 on a t-jet and wreck it.Collectors usually didn't race.Bob Beers just found out 2 weeks ago that these cars could race around a track.Good thing he bought that t-bird.Then all of a sudden the Super Collectors were spending crazy money to get whatever was needed.Racers stopped buying,the collectors with families weren't going to let their kids race a $500.00 t-jet or Vibe Black Hot Rod.So what little kid do you know would rather look at the car on the shelf than race it.Then comes Dash with this (I hate to say it) Brillant idea to make the Hot Rods and Super mods in black and different colors.$10 You cant beat .It doesnt hurt as much when they hit the wall.$10 vs $500.00 Dash and AW have brought the crowds back to the shows because of the less expensive cars.Some times the cars aren't perfect down to the last detail and Dan will tell you how many times we have argued (he's afraid of me)about certain details on projects and colors.So all I can add is that Dash and Aw do the best they can and hope they will satisfy their customers.I know Dan is passionate to these cars.If they make something that the customer doesnt like,then it's their right like Scott expressed,not to buy it.I dont sell the $ amounts I used to but I sell more cars and meet more people than ever before.If you want the best deal send a little kid to buy from me.It's more like a social event for me ,Bob and Danny,Carl and Kevin than anything else.
> I 'M GOING TO CARLISLE FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS,SO BEHAVE. Tom Stumpf


AGREED ! and just for the record I never complained about the prices. Personally If I want it I spend it because with work and 2 kids my rare down time needs to be fun.
As for the bodies all I said was a couple of them looked a little off. I have several and I like them and again as you said for the money you can have fun with them. 
I don't believe I said anything about AW . I have read a lot of complaints about there stuff on here but I have a bunch of there products and I personally have none.
Now I have to get my MYDOL ! :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Anyone who has the wherewithal, initiative, and thickness of skin required to produce a product that is so closely scrutinized is to be commended. My only stake in these bodies is the eleven bucks or so I'm forking over to own one. Dan's stakes are so much higher. Dan is a great asset to the hobby and I appreciate the quality of the products he is making available for our pleasure.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Milimeters count! Arent they metric in china?*

OK here goes. I'm gonna lump this all together.

Point one: We all play with lil cars.

Point two: Dan makes lil cars.

Point three: We buy cars from Dan.

Point four: If version 1 of some hypothetical car has a rear well that looks like a bazooka was fired at the fender and version 2 has the back half of the front fender blown out by mortar fire; to wit one would have to graft the two viable halves together to execute a reasonably correct facsimile regardless of any ride height corrections, then should we ....?

A. Cower and be afraid to say bubkus about shinola

B. Drink the kool-aid publicly and spit it out when nobody is looking

C. Come right out and say it regardless of egos or bias.

D. Sit back and let all the hot heads and type "A's" get the thread locked.

Same old story. Same old song and dance, on the same old slippery slope.

I commend Dan for all his efforts. HOWEVER! We cannot or should not remain mute or stand fearful of expressing observations or opinions that are contrary to the doctrines of "Candy Land".

Is he one of the best things to happen to the hobby in decades? Well hell yeah he is. Does answering yes to the previous question preclude me (er anyone else) from expressing any opinions other than those filterd thru rose colored glasses?... NO!

I believe Dan is here with us because he knows that some good can come from our inputs be they positve or negative. For some to entertain the idea that they will all be positive comments is preposterously impocerous! Seek proffessional help now! With a steady diet of unrelenting "positiviosity" the Emperor will soon be marching with no clothes and building "Stupor lll's".
A fate I do not wish for Dan. 

Get it? So when Dranoel Dragon asks, "will it go through a tech bloch?"...
a bit after the fact mind you, you'll have to excuse me while I cough up a lung in hysterical laughter. It's funny in a "Homer D'Oh!" context, and I relate to it in the way that anyone would who has ever built something and cant get it through the shop door jam after it's been built!

....And now fer anyone who gives a rat, here's my humble O on what went wrong at the exhaust shop.

Psssssst ...wanna know a secret it didnt happen on the tubing bender....it happened on the frame rack!










Areas in red indicate sailboat fuel or voids where space can be bought...fat to be trimmed as it were. The green area represents the idea that a tad bit of the hanger notch/cleat might have been integral with the door, should the need arise. The pipes could have fit if she wasnt so overall wide in the beam. The hangers are stood well off from the body and thats why she's queen sized.

Basically ya scrunch the doors together and clean the continental shelf type overhang out of the flares and the pipes fit by a country mile.

So no offense Dan. It's only intended as observations in the spirit of the hobby. I got fiddy bucks that sez you never even see a prototype until the boatload hits yer door. So that any corrections are impossible anyway. They got yer money and you got 3000 overweight snakes.  

Naturally I'll take a few. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I was late. Got caught in traffic. And I was enjoying the feud, my only problem was, no one was getting to the "My dad's Tyco can whip your dad's Tomy."part and I was running out of popcorn. 

Mister Hall. I commend you on having a tell it like it is attitude. If no one acknowledges the problem, the problem doesn't get solved. In this case. it looks like the problem has been identified and a solution is in the works. I believe where Dan got hot under the collar ( and I would have too) is where everyone pointed to the problem and didn't offer a solution. So Dan comes up with a solution and everyone is still bichin' about the problem.

I also agree with Bill to an extent on the body trimming. I suspect Dan was going for proportionally correct with the design and it's damned tough to do that with a fixed wheelbase. Personally I think he did a hell of a nice job with the proportions and lines of the original. It just turned out a little wide. So How much can you trim before it starts to lose its proportional correctness? How much before it's noticable? Hell, if you trim it like Bill says it will still look a far sight better than the Tyco pro version. And that works for me. 

On the other hand I'm just a crazy old bastard. What do I know?

Dan, I think you did a brilliant job whether it fits through a tech block or not. Keep up the outstanding work and I'll keep buying them.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


>


Good illustration. :thumbsup:

On the Dash AFX Camaro the chassis slots into the door -- Maybe Cobra v2.0 will get a similar treatment?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just received my FOUR new dash snappy Cobras from Tom!
These bodies are simply beautiful and the detail and chrome is off the hook!

I may pop the pipes, thin them from behind and reinstall or I may not.
Come to think of it...rather than exhausting my slot time on these 4 bods, I may just saw 1/8" out of each side of the tech-block and call it good! 

I have MANY slot cars that wouldn't pass tech for one reason or another and it doesn't bother me a bit!

Thank you Dan, for some very nice peices...and Tom, as always, it is an uncomplicated pleasure!:thumbsup:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I just got 3 from Tom and they look great.And thanks to Dan for making another fine looking body.And you know what? I could care less if they are a little wide!!!!!!!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Mister Hall. I commend you on having a tell it like it is attitude. If no one acknowledges the problem, the problem doesn't get solved.


I have no problem with folks identifying and discussing problems with my products. I just wish that the 'beat the dead horse syndrome' was a little less prevalent here. We've come up with a solution, stated the solution and am waiting for the factory to get back from 'holiday' so that we can discuss this with them and start implementing the change. 

As a side note, I have in my hands cars from 3 different manufacturers that don't fit in a tech block. 2 different recently issued Life Like Nascar cars (#11 Fed Ex and #6 Valvoline) and 1 Tyco (#10 Valvoline). Yet no one is screaming about these... And the TOMY Jaguar I have is tight but can be forced in.



Dranoel Dragon said:


> In this case. it looks like the problem has been identified and a solution is in the works. I believe where Dan got hot under the collar ( and I would have too) is where everyone pointed to the problem and didn't offer a solution. So Dan comes up with a solution and everyone is still bichin' about the problem.


Agreed, see above response.




Dranoel Dragon said:


> Dan, I think you did a brilliant job whether it fits through a tech block or not. Keep up the outstanding work and I'll keep buying them.


Thank you.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds good ! I don't do any custom builds I buy em and run em Older ones I will do resto work on. Couldn't a body kit be offered maybe with some sand paper and we could just sand em down thin enough?
Just a thought:thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Sounds good ! I don't do any custom builds I buy em and run em Older ones I will do resto work on. Couldn't a body kit be offered maybe with some sand paper and we could just sand em down thin enough?
> Just a thought:thumbsup:


I offer body kits on ALL my cars...


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Didn't know Lenny ! I don't do much in customs . Hey a bunch of us are on chat ,come on over .Under Slotcars ! Cmon !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Door is open Dan. Please join us!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The RaceMasters GT40s don't fit the tech block either yet they are regularly raced side by side on Tomy track. The tech block has an official purpose for official races but what really matters is everyone present agreeing to race whatever they collectively want to race. There are plenty of people running on tracks with wider lane spacing and if Dash has a concern about finding a home for those awesome looking wide track Cobras I'm sure the routed track guys will step up and find a place for them to show their colors in competition trim.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't think I'll be routing or buying an expensive custom track anytime soon to race my cars on and the Tomy GT40's fit fine on the Tomy track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I had some time recently to exercise these Dash Camaro bodies sitting on SRT chassis in box stock race trim. One word: these are wonderful race bodies!

I've always liked the Aurora AFX Camaro, but frankly, the Aurora AFX Camaro bodies just don't stand up to the rigors of the race environment. The Dash Camaro is one tough cookie and looks great to boot. Highly recommended for hard body beating and banging racers..........


----------

